# Ugh..Fleas!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So we've figured out that Todd's itchy skin is flea related and have treated him with Capstar and Revolution but now I'm seeing fleas in the house and on him again. 
Seriously frustrating! 
Has anyone tried Diatomaceous Earth for flea control? Or Borax powder? 
If so did they work well or are they even worth trying?
Another question, where do you buy them? I've seen them online but I'd rather get it NOW...I'm going CRAZY!!!!!!
I'd like to stick to something natural if I can since we have kids, cats and a puppy in the house. 
Please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry your sweetie is itchy. One thing we use that kills fleas in the house, on the bedding, furniture, etc... NATURALLY.. is 20 mule team borax.. you can find it in your laundry detergant isle at your walmart or whatever store. I was told about it, asked the vet, and they said it's a great idea. ALL NATURAL so won't hurt the kids, other pet, or Todd. You sprinkle it on, use a broom to really get it deep down into the carpet and leave it for 38 hours then vaccum it up. It kills the eggs, larva, and fleas. It suffocates (sp) them. It's worked GREAT for our home. Make sure you do that around the same time you frontline, or whatever on Todd so it kills them all together. We did it after giving Kona and Kohl the capstar, (they had no reaction to it). 
Hope this helps!!! It really helped us ALOT!!! I do the 20 mule team about every 2-3 weeks for the first 3 months, to be sure I have killed them all, then every month to maintain no fleas. Make sure to take your vaccum bag outdoors and put it in the trash, the "live' fleas will jump out of your vaccum. I also washed the couch cushion covers, bedding, etc... with the borax powder. It smells great!!!


----------

